# Crow kill



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

This morning I hunted a crow with my natrual slingshot and marksman taperd red tubes and a 3/8 inch steel ball it was about 30 yards up a tree and fell out and his nerves system made his wings flap and my dog caught him and finished him off I have a picture I am trying to upload a picture from my I pad but it dose not work if any one knows how to tell me


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Go to the newbie section of the forum that topic Is already posted.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Numair Ahmed said:


> This morning I hunted a crow with my natrual slingshot and marksman taperd red tubes and a 3/8 inch steel ball it was about 30 yards up a tree and fell out and his nerves system made his wings flap and my dog caught him and finished him off I have a picture I am trying to upload a picture from my I pad but it dose not work if any one knows how to tell me


If u r using the mobile version on this site, u can put up pics, but at the bottom on the forums, u can go to the full site. Then post as usual, u can upload pics that way


----------

